# Nikon D3100 problem! Help :3



## k8cath (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there some way I did wrong because I can only take pictures with the live screen on... when I switch back to the viewfinder mode, the shutter is disabled and I can't take pictures :meh: I've tried resetting the options and yet it still doesn't work... help. I'm still a beginner, it's my first SLR...


----------



## MTVision (Sep 22, 2011)

No idea what's wrong but have you tried taking battery out then putting it back in? Just an idea


----------



## csy690 (Sep 27, 2011)

What lenses are you using with the D3100?

Which shooting mode are you in?

Are there any error message displayed on the LCD?


----------



## andrewleephoto (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe your mirror is jammed up you should check to see if it is. Good luck!


----------



## ianianian (Dec 9, 2011)

guyz i have a prob with my nikon d3100..it has a black image at the upper picture. Actually whenever i tried to took a picture at first, it is ok, the image is good..but when i took another picture, that is where a black image found..i dont know if the problem is in the settings..i really dont know how to reset it.. please help me guyz..thanks!


----------



## eharmon11 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the same problem with my D3100 which is why I joined this forum in the first place.  I bet you can take pictures in manual mode on both lens and camera through your viewfinder?  But when its in Autofocus no matter what mode it won't take the picture?  Because that's what my camera is doing! so confused! and it takes forever to focus. is that normal??


----------

